# Is this a good name?



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm getting a male pigeon soon, my first thought on a name was Maverick (I like the way it sounds and the definition matches his personality), but after a few weeks after coming up with the name, I find it just too complicated. Maybe it could be a stage name for him? My cockatiel's name is Pretty Bird but rarely do I call her that. I call her 'Shboo', Boo, Boodles, BOOTIFUL, Scabobo, Spadiddles, and a crap load of others. haha her cuteness just makes you come up with your own names. I really want to name him Pidge-Podge but when people come to visit, I want their first meeting of a pigeon to be more than a little joke around name you know? 

I also found Billy Jean to be the most hilarious name but some people find it 'stupid.' Either way, this pigeon is going to have a load of names, but what should the name I tell people and title his photos on facebook and flickr? His stage name as you would say.

Maverick, Billy Jean, Timmy, Richard, Pidge-Podge, ...ugh!

I really want everyone's feedback, its all helpful !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Maverick means ; A person (pigeon in this case) who refuses to conform to a particular party or group or an independent-minded pigeon. heehee its perfect as a stage name.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi RND - I think you should go with your first idea for a name and call him Maverick since you like it so much and it fits his personality. You can always tell people that his "stage name" is Ricki or Ricky which would be good as name or a nick-name for you to call him by. Of course you can always just call him Mav. I probably would if he were mine and I named him Maverick. 

I recently adopted an injured pigeon and named her Charity and end up calling her Char or baby girl all the time when I talk to her LOL so I know what you mean about using all the different handles you have for your birds. 

I also have a Cockatiel whose name is Casey and I end up calling him Pretty Boy, Case, and so on. My Lovebird hen whose name is Oliver gets called Ollie-Dolly, Ollie, Sweetie Pie, Little Nipper (when she's in nest mode) and Sweet Pea. Oddly enough my male Pigeon Chance is just called by his name. There aren't too many nick-names you can get out of Chance LOL Additionally, I have a Maine **** cat who is a very big cat. His name is Cooper. As in the size of a mini cooper car - He He. His nick-names are Moose, Coops, Big Mouth (because he meows and yowls so much all the time), Chow Hound Cat (because he eats enough in one day to feed a great dane dog), Honey Pie (because he can be so darned sweet when he wants) and Smartie Puss.

For another boy name suggestion for your new pidge, how about...
Rowdy


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

for me i dont care what people think there my birds and i like them how they are and if people think birds names are stupid then they must be stupid its not like their name would be better anyway but yeah i love that name


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

None of mine are always called by their proper given names and they're used to it and figure out who I'm talking to anyway. Maggie is Margaret or Baby Girl (which I also use for my Quaker Jade AND my dog Gigi, how's that for confusing? LOL) or Maggie May or Meg or The Pigeon Queen and that's just Maggie's many nicknames. Imagine trying to keep the names and nicknames straight for seven birds and two dogs! Yet they manage to do it and Maggie never thinks I'm talking to her if I call Jade "Baby Girl." You name him what you like, give him as many nicknames as you want, and he'll STILL know when you're talking to him. And pooh on people who think the name you gave him is silly.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

I tend to name my animals based on random things that they do or are. Lookalike, my hen, was named because she looked a lot like another balcony pidge we took care of. Now she's Lookie or Looksie, but Lookalike is still her full name. Nibbler was named because... well, he likes to nibble on people randomly while he's being held. Now he's Nibber, Nibs, Nipper, The Nib, etc.

Even my poor lizards get this treatment. Charmander (I named him 12-13 years ago), my newt, is Charchar, Charlie, Charles, etc. Stella, one of my geckos, is Stella-Bella, Stelly-Belly, Stells, etc. And the other gecko, Clark, is Clarky, The Clarkster, Clark-on-a-rock (because he likes to lay on his rock), and a myriad of other goofy names. I don't think they mind.


----------

